# CO2 Reactor?



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Where can I get a good CO2 reactor? The only one I can find is at Drs Foster and I would rather not order it from them.

Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Just curious, why not the Fosters. I was thinking of having them be my next place of shopping. There lighting seem very cheap to most other sites that I looked at.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.aquatic-store.com/
has reactors for $20.
aquabotonic is coming out with some, but I don't know what their price is, you might want to ask.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

For what its worth, I have had only good esperiences with Foster's. Orders are always delivered in 2-3 days, excelent prices, etc. 

I am always up fpr supporting smaller buisnesses though

You could DIY. There are lots of plans and it is a pretty easy project


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanx everyone!

IUknown: I went to aquatic-store and I like the reactor for $19.99. I just emailed them to make sure it is made for external use inline with a canister filter.

Mike


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Mike
For 10$ and a trip to lowe's you make one. See the DFW or the GWAPS plant group's site and under articles etc.
They are externals DIY.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

How about a link.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The only thing I hate about DIY, at least the one I made was the nipple attachment for the Co2. I never found a good DIY part and so I ended up using glue and it was always leaking on me.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

That is what I am conserned with, leaking!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Epoxy will bond it well and it shouldn't leak, mine has held for 2 years so far without leaking. Otherwise, look at items such as these:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p.pgm?Q=1&I=LXG849&P=M

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> The only thing I hate about DIY, at least the one I made was the nipple attachment for the Co2. I never found a good DIY part and so I ended up using glue and it was always leaking on me.


I drill a hole a little smaller than the CO2 tubing. Then I pull the tubing through for a tight and leak-proof seal. I've built over 20 of them over the past year for people locally and not a single one has leaked. (Maybe they're not telling me? :mrgreen To make it even less likely to leak, drill the hole through the top of the reactor, NOT the side. That way, water is pulled AWAY from the connection.

Pulling/pushing the tubing through would be much easier if you were to cut the tubing end on a bias (slanted cut).

The Basic Plan: Ghazanfar Ghori
http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm

One example: Rex Grigg (_note CO2 line through top of reactor_)
http://rexgrigg.com/reactor1.jpg

Another example: James Hoftiezer (_use of small barb from www.usplastics.com_)
http://www.hoftiezer.net/personal/aquaria/aquaria_construction_co2reactor.htm


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

When I built mine I had no problem finding a 1/8" hose barb at Lowes.
I had to get a 1/2"-1/4" reducer fitting to get it connected to the 1/2" PVC
elbow. Of course the use of brass fittings will increase the cost above $10.


----------

